# Seeing how we LOVE a controversy and a great debate here...



## MLeeK (Sep 9, 2012)

What do you all have to say about the website youarenotaphotographer.com? 

ME? It's kind of like people of wal*mart or YouTube in general. Which is kind of like a wreck. Can't help but looking even though you know your eyeballs are going to burn. 
As for the whole poking fun at crappy photog's? I TRY to be a pay it forward kind of person most of the time. Karma and what comes around goes around and all that. I couldn't do it to someone. BUT that doesn't mean I won't look. And laugh!


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 9, 2012)

It was fun and entertaining and I used to like it a lot. When it first started they actually posted the names and watermarks of photographers they found while cruising the internet. Now it seems like people create bad photos just to get a little press. As with anything, the larger it grew, the more staged it became.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 9, 2012)

I agree with Christopher - maybe I'm just naive, but I can't believe that at least some of those aren't created with the intent of winding up on that website.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 9, 2012)

tirediron said:


> I agree with Christopher - maybe I'm just naive, but I can't believe that at least some of those aren't created with the intent of winding up on that website.



I could see that if it really did bring back the advertisement, but it doesn't. Or did I miss something?


----------



## tirediron (Sep 9, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with Christopher - maybe I'm just naive, but I can't believe that at least some of those aren't created with the intent of winding up on that website.
> ...


Nothing to do with advertising, just a perverse sense of "status" that some people find in things like that.  Sort of like bragging that you were featured on "People of Wal-Mart" (You were the one in the hot pink Spandex with the package of Redman in your hand weren't you?)


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 9, 2012)

Well, in that case... We should all post a People of YouAreNotAPhotographer image!!!!!


----------



## tirediron (Sep 9, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Well, in that case... We should all post a People of YouAreNotAPhotographer image!!!!!


  I see an opportunity for either the longest running thread in TPF history, or the shortest.....


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm going with shortest...


----------



## 12sndsgood (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm always on the fence about things like that. On one side Im not a fan of people just making sites to attack other people. but I have also gone to some of those sites before and have rolled thru the trainwrecks. Probably gives me an ego boost knowing i'm not that bad. I guess you can say i'm a hipocrit as far as the matter is concerned.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 10, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> I'm always on the fence about things like that. On one side Im not a fan of people just making sites to attack other people. but I have also gone to some of those sites before and have rolled thru the trainwrecks. Probably gives me an ego boost knowing i'm not that bad. I guess you can say i'm a hipocrit as far as the matter is concerned.


Exactly how I feel too!


----------



## unpopular (Sep 10, 2012)

I think this website as the potential to make a copyright attorney very wealthy.

that said, i've literally ROFL'd (LITERALLY) viewing that website.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 10, 2012)

I keep checking that place...  So far my selectively-coloured flower on a potted plant sitting on a railroad crossing in front of some flashing lights hasn't made it, yet.  Probably because at least a few of the petals are in focus.  Have to go back and reshoot. Daym. high standards there.


----------



## terri (Sep 10, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> I'm going with shortest...


Ditto that.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 10, 2012)

it'll be much longer with pictures!







(http://youarenotaphotographer.com/sprung-a-leak/)

Now this one they say the baby needs a new diaper. I can' t hardly blame them though. Where do you get giant baby diapers?


----------



## unpopular (Sep 10, 2012)

... the craft community has their own blog like you are not a photographer: Regretsy

Regretsy | Where DIY Meets WTF


----------



## Steve5D (Sep 14, 2012)

Some of the worst photos I've ever seen were taken by me. Some of the best photos I've ever seen were also taken by me.

Anyone can hit a dry spot in the snow and crash and burn. Determining that someone isn't a photographer, based on what's presented there, is a pretty silly thing to do...


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 14, 2012)

top~


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 14, 2012)

Steve5D said:


> Some of the worst photos I've ever seen were taken by me. Some of the best photos I've ever seen were also taken by me.
> 
> Anyone can hit a dry spot in the snow and crash and burn. Determining that someone isn't a photographer, based on what's presented there, is a pretty silly thing to do...



indeed. and I completely agree..however, I think that most of us that take a really crappy photo REALIZE we have taken a really crappy photo and toss it. not oversaturate it, selectively  color it, stamp our watermark on it, and give it to a client. In the end though, the only thing that really matters, is what the recipient of the photo thinks of it.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 14, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > Some of the worst photos I've ever seen were taken by me. Some of the best photos I've ever seen were also taken by me.
> ...



You forgot "cartoon it"!  (HDR FTW)


----------



## snowbear (Sep 14, 2012)

unpopular said:


> ... the craft community has their own blog like you are not a photographer: Regretsy
> 
> Regretsy | Where DIY Meets WTF



Same with cake decorating (Cake Wrecks - Home) and graphic design (You Are Not A Graphic Designer |).


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 14, 2012)

Wow, 24 pages in. It _*was *_like a train wreck,  but I laughed most of the time.


----------

